# in la / nella



## Charmed51

Bonjour,

je dois traduire une phrase et j'ai un gros doute,"ils sont en train de fumer dans la cuisine" dois-je utiliser in ou nella pour dire "dans" ?

J'ai préféré le deuxième mais bon..
Peut-être les deux sont ils corrects?

merci


----------



## Rallino

Bonjour Charmed 51,

Seul _nella_ est correct dans cette phrase. Si le nom de l'endroit était un nom propre, on pourrait peut-être dire : *Stanno fumando in La Cucina*, mais bon, dans ce cas-là, on l'aurait quand même italicisé ou mis entre guillemets. 

Sinon, dire _in la cucina_ serait aussi incorrect que dire _je vais *à le* cinéma_ en français.


----------



## Charmed51

Rallino said:


> Bonjour Charmed 51,
> 
> Seul _nella_ est correct dans cette phrase. Si le nom de l'endroit était un nom propre, on pourrait peut-être dire : *Stanno fumando in La Cucina*, mais bon, dans ce cas-là, on l'aurait quand même italicisé ou mis entre guillemets.
> 
> Sinon, dire _in la cucina_ serait aussi incorrect que dire _je vais *à le* cinéma_ en français.


Merci beaucoup


----------



## lorenzos

In italiano si dice regolarmente:
Vado a fumare in cucina.
Vado a leggere in salotto.
Vado a dar da bere ai fiori in soggiorno.


----------



## Charmed51

lorenzos said:


> In italiano si dice regolarmente:
> Vado a fumare in cucina.
> Vado a leggere in salotto.
> Vado a dar da bere ai fiori in soggiorno.


Cosi è falso di dire "nella cucina" o no? Sono un po perso :/


----------



## lorenzos

Direi proprio che è sbagliato.
Però si dice: vado a fumare nello studiolo, nel salottino, nella camera della suocera, nella stanza dei computer...
Ciao.
(vero-falso
giusto-sbagliato)


----------



## bearded

Mi permetto di correggere appena un po' quanto dice lorenzos:
'' Nella cucina'' non è grammaticalmente sbagliato, anzi secondo me può essere usato qualche volta in un particolare contesto (es: dove mettiamo questo tavolo? Nello studio o nella cucina?).
Tuttavia ''in cucina'' è il modo più usuale e idiomatico.
Attenzione: se c'è un aggettivo possessivo, si dice sempre 'nella':  nella mia/tua ecc. cucina.


----------



## lorenzos

bearded man said:


> Dove mettiamo questo tavolo? Nello studio o nella cucina?


Io lo metterei in cucina, nello studio non c'è posto.
Secondo me starebbe bene in salotto, in cucina c'è già quello di marmo.
In cucina no, nello studio nemmeno, in salotto neppure... mettiamolo in garage o portiamolo in soffitta!
Ma no, c'è posto in terrazza!


----------



## bearded

Io ho scritto appunto che ''in cucina'' è il modo più usuale e idiomatico...
(comunque un tavolo in garage toglie spazio alla macchina)


----------



## lorenzos

*Nel* garage di casa mia ci sarebbe posto.
Anche *in* cucina da Filippo.
Pure *nella* cucina di Luigi.
(qua si sta facendo troppa confusione: vado a fumare in cucina e a studiare grammatica nel sottoscala)


----------



## bearded

> lorenzos:
> si sta facendo troppa confusione



Forse la confusione è minore di quanto appare a prima vista:
Io avevo scritto che, se c'è un aggettivo possessivo, ci vuole sempre 'nella'. Adesso vorrei allargare questo concetto: tutte le volte che 'cucina' è accompagnato da un complemento di specificazione (un 'genitivo'), ci vuole 'nella' e non solo 'in'.  La preposizione articolata è necessaria per determinare meglio: in quale cucina? Nella mia cucina, nella cucina di Luigi, mentre 'in cucina' è indeterminato, cioè non dice in quale (non per nulla l'articolo interessato si chiama articolo determinativo).  Ciò spiega gli ultimi esempi di lorenzos.
Naturalmente, oltreché alla cucina, ciò si applica anche al salotto, al garage, ecc...


----------



## Charmed51

bearded man said:


> Mi permetto di correggere appena un po' quanto dice lorenzos:
> '' Nella cucina'' non è grammaticalmente sbagliato, anzi secondo me può essere usato qualche volta in un particolare contesto (es: dove mettiamo questo tavolo? Nello studio o nella cucina?).
> Tuttavia ''in cucina'' è il modo più usuale e idiomatico.
> Attenzione: se c'è un aggettivo possessivo, si dice sempre 'nella':  nella mia/tua ecc. cucina.



Grazie mille per la sua risposta


----------



## Nino83

bearded man said:


> Io avevo scritto che, se c'è un aggettivo possessivo, ci vuole sempre 'nella'. Adesso vorrei allargare questo concetto: tutte le volte che 'cucina' è accompagnato da un complemento di specificazione (un 'genitivo'), ci vuole 'nella' e non solo 'in'.



 

Aggiungerei che si usa la preposizione articolata "nella" anche quando c'è una proposizione relativa o un aggettivo (che poi sono anche molto simili, in quanto qualificano/specificano un nome/sostantivo). 

Fumano nella cucina che hanno ristrutturato da poco. Fumano nella cucina ristrutturata da poco. 
Fumano nella cucina nuova (che è nuova). 

Quindi, salvo nel caso del complemento di specificazione, delle proposizioni relative, degli aggettivi e dell'aggettivo possessivo, entrambe le soluzioni sono corrette, ma quella con la preposizione semplice è la più usata/comune.


----------

